# Rolling Stone's top 100 singers list....................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's the current Rolling Stone list of top 100 singers...

https://www.listchallenges.com/rolling-stones-100-greatest-singers

What do you think?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the people making the list haven't listened to any country music for decades. In no galaxy is Hank Williams Sr. the top-rated country singer, no matter how influential he was. Haggard and Jones did have great voices, and I have no problem with their inclusion. I would put Vince Gill and Martina McBride on the list for sure.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Elvis has a scandalously low ranking, imo.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lou Reed was a terrible singer. And David Bowie wasn't that great either. Steven Tyler, and Axl Rose? No, thanks.

Some other white boys I'd rather listen to are Ian Anderson, and Greg Lake. But RS hates prog rock so they are obvious omissions.

I can't complain about their choices of soul singers. Solomon Burke, Bobby Blue Bland, Al Green, Donny Hathaway and Ray Charles are as good as it gets.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Here's the current Rolling Stone list of top 100 singers...
> 
> https://www.listchallenges.com/rolling-stones-100-greatest-singers
> 
> What do you think?


What, Linda Ronstadt didn't make the list?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> What, Linda Ronstadt didn't make the list?


A glaring omission considering some of the less deserving females on the list.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

In what decade did Rolling Stone lose its credibility? I remember buying the magazine as a tween in the mid/late nineties. Its musical content then consisted of articles on pseudo grunge bands and Marilyn Manson.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Red Terror said:


> In what decade did Rolling Stone lose its credibility?


Probably when they started taking Lil Wayne and Katy Perry seriously. But I was never interested in their magazine.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

No Ella Fitzgerald?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ProudSquire said:


> No Ella Fitzgerald?


It's a rock n roll rag.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Great singers, or significant popular music figures who sang? Some of those names should only make the second list.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

It's really more a list of the most influential vocalists rather than best singers. Still, it's rather ridiculous that Freddie Mercury is that low. He should be mandatory top 5 on any such list regardless of criteria.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

And 98 of the world's 100 greatest singers coming from the Anglo-American world ... 

overall, the centristic ridiculousness of it is pretty manifest, IMO.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> And 98 of the world's 100 greatest singers coming from the Anglo-American world ...


What would you expect from a country that calls its baseball championship the "World Series"?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn't know Howlin' Wolf had an Italian alias. Pity Laura Nyro isn't there - probably my biggest quibble.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I didn't know Howlin' Wolf had an Italian alias.


So I'm not the only one confused by that "Gerard Facchini".


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> It's a rock n roll rag.


True but they included Johnny Cash.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> True but they included Johnny Cash.


Cash had a lot of crossover appeal. But RS doesn't cover jazz artists for the most part.


----------



## Grigoriy (Aug 26, 2021)

Well, how can you, being adults, seriously discuss the list compiled by some biased magazine ?!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Possibly because it's the kind a list which provokes a reaction, irrespective of how old we are or what publication has made it. If you are going to stick around you might have to get used to this sort of thing.


----------

